# Alaska in July



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Yes, most culverts even put out a couple fish. Amazing how "easy" the fishing is up there. Even when not on a "fishing" adventure, everyone should have a rod and a handful of spinners or some beads.


I use to travel the parks hwy quite a bit when I lived in trapper creek, I could always count on a culvert pool to catch dinner.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

brushbuster said:


> I use to travel the parks hwy quite a bit when I lived in trapper creek, I could always count on a culvert pool to catch dinner.


I have to get back soon, but I will settle for the UP this year. I can't wait until my kiddos put a few more years on, a Alaskan family vacation is a must. Amazing how that place gets in your soul. I probably would never have come back if I didn't have a family here in Michigan, which is probably the second best place for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Im headed up there in August, taking my 4 and 7wts 3and 4 piece, 2 reels and extra spools, and crap load of flies and beads.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Trout King said:


> I have to get back soon, but I will settle for the UP this year. I can't wait until my kiddos put a few more years on, a Alaskan family vacation is a must. Amazing how that place gets in your soul. I probably would never have come back if I didn't have a family here in Michigan, which is probably the second best place for me.


Same here Alex. I'm going back in 2 years, daughter will be at an age where she will love it. Once Alaska is in your blood, it never leaves.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

bwlacy said:


> My wife and I are flying to Anchorage in early July. Renting a car and driving around for a week. We will be in Seward, Talkeetna, and Denali. We do have several things already planned. But I will have some time in there to fish. I was wondering if I should try and pack a travel rod that breaks down into 4 sections, or just buy a rod when arriving and then leave it there at Goodwill or something.
> 
> Any tips would be great.
> 
> Thanks


If you like to eat salmon, then target reds (sockeye), plentiful, tasty way to fill the freezer. Soldotna Trustworthy Hardware and Kens Alaskan tackle will have up to the date reports on rivers in the area. Also, stop in at one of the "fish processors", they will have fish to eat and it's fun to watch them clean the catch. If you get a lot of fish, you are allowed to take a "fish box" as one of your checked on luggage. Visit Home, the marina there has some of the Deadlist Catch boats there... Tons of things and places to go and see there, just tons...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

UBDSLO1 said:


> If you like to eat salmon, then target reds (sockeye), plentiful, tasty way to fill the freezer. Soldotna Trustworthy Hardware and Kens Alaskan tackle will have up to the date reports on rivers in the area. Also, stop in at one of the "fish processors", they will have fish to eat and it's fun to watch them clean the catch. If you get a lot of fish, you are allowed to take a "fish box" as one of your checked on luggage. Visit Home, the marina there has some of the Deadlist Catch boats there... Tons of things and places to go and see there, just tons...


Yup been going there for 40 years now.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys are a wealth of info. 

That's why I like this forum


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bwlacy said:


> You guys are a wealth of info.
> 
> That's why I like this forum


Have fun man, don't be afraid to get out and explore some of hiking trails that lead to lakes on the kenai, or hike along the Russian river away from the ferry gauntlet.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't know if you are going to loop back on the Richardson via the Denali hwy, if you are there will be excellent grayling fishing all along the road with some short hikes. brushcanna creek, Windy creek valdez creek, and rock creek along the tangle lakes area will get you into some good grayling fishing all by your lonesome. 1 week though aint much time.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just read there is a 40,000 acre fire going on off the sterling hwy near swan lake area between mile post 58-75. expect delays.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Just read there is a 40,000 acre fire going on off the sterling hwy near swan lake area between mile post 58-75. expect delays.


Hey thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like the trip of a lifetime good for you congratulations look forward to reading your post about your trip,I was hoping to make it someday but now it doesn't look like it's going to happen so a lot of us will live out the dream through Your post!

Have a great time we only go around once and it goes really fast!



bwlacy said:


> My wife and I are flying to Anchorage in early July. Renting a car and driving around for a week. We will be in Seward, Talkeetna, and Denali. We do have several things already planned. But I will have some time in there to fish. I was wondering if I should try and pack a travel rod that breaks down into 4 sections, or just buy a rod when arriving and then leave it there at Goodwill or something.
> 
> Any tips would be great.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Try to find some small streams and catch/eat some grayling.
Many yrs ago did well on small (0 size) Mepps /w bucktail
on an ultralight. Water was thigh deep. Fish ran 14-17" and nice bunch of em-Gulkana River just below Summit lake(Paxson/Sourdough). Youll probably never find Sourdough.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

bwlacy said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up.


So that fire has now consumed over 77000 acres and causing issues with smoke all the way to Anchorage.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My nephew is slaying the sockeyes in Seward and the Russian river. I miss flossing sockeye.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Was just reading about the fires up there, and the record heat.

Just have to see what it's like Saturday when we get there. Hoping the wind and weather changes.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I was up there one year during a real hot june, 100 degrees in cantwell, fires everywhere. we still had a good time, caught lots of fish but the damn smoke was irritating. We were smelling and seeing it all the way down from Chandalar and we were on the Denali hwy.


----------

